# Das TV-Bild von Tv-Karte und WMC zu dunkel!



## msdd63 (19. Januar 2010)

Hi Leutz,

siet ich Windows 7 installiert habe, habe ich ein viel zu dunkles TV-Bild. Unter Vista war alles in Ordnung. Habe die aktuellsten Treiber und die aktuelle Programm-Software meiner TV-Karte installiert. Ich habe eine Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1100. Ich brauche dringend eine Lösung für das Problem, denn die Aufnahmen sind genau so dunkel. Der Support von Hauppauge konnte mir auch nicht helfen. Ich wäre sehr dankbar für eine Lösung.


----------



## mattinator (19. Januar 2010)

Nutzt Du WinTV2000 ? Ich habe zwar eine WinTV-PVR-350, aber das Programm sollte ähnlich sein. Du kannst die Helligkeit in WinTV2000 konfigurieren, s. Bild.


----------



## msdd63 (20. Januar 2010)

Nein, ich nutze WinTV7. Ich hatte unter Vsita WinTV4.0, da war alles ok. Ich habe das WinTV4.0 auch unter Win7 ausprobiert, da war das Bild auch so dunkel, und wenn ich den Heligkeitsregler nur ein paar mm heller stellte wurde das Bild gleich ganz hell und blass. Es kann auch eigentlich nicht an WinTV liegen, denn beim Windows Media Center hab ich ja das gleiche Problem. Also müsste es an Win7 liegen.


----------



## mattinator (20. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte mal das gleiche Problem unter Windows XP mit älteren Grafik-Treibern, da gab es eine Bug mit dem Farbprofil für Video-Darstellung. Da ich jetzt auch noch Windows XP habe, kann ich Dir nicht direkt weiterhelfen. Hast Du mal in den Video-Farbeinstellungen des NVIDIA-Grafiktreibers oder Windows Media Players nachgesehen ? Im Anhang mal die Ansichten unter Windows XP, vllt. ist es unter Windows 7 ähnlich.


----------



## msdd63 (21. Januar 2010)

Die Einstellungen in meiner Nvidia Steuerung sind genauso so wie bei Dir.


----------

